# FC2007: Fur Your Eyes Only - Final Mission Briefing



## frysco (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, its that time agents, henchmen and villains. We have just a final
batch of announcements for you as you depart to the pre-arranged
rendezvous. Keep yer brush passes clean and your traveling papers in order
and we'll see you safely next week.

*In this issue:*
1.  FC06 DVD
2.  Patron and Sponsor Gifts
3.  Critterlympics
4.  A/V Staff
5.  Furly Edition Submission Box Locations
6.  FNL Announcement
7.  Airbrush Panel Announcement
8.  Initial Important Times
9.  Dealer's Room Map Available on Website
10. On Site UPS Store Times
11. Time Warp (Hotel Service Corridor) Restrictions
12. Event Schedule Published
13. Forecast Weather
14. The Mascot Movie
15. Kaffeeklatche Sign-Ups
16. Conbook Contributors
17. Final convention meeting


*1.  FC06 DVD*

We're very sorry to inform everyone that we've discovered a flaw in the
recently received DVDs from 2006 that caused some serious playback
problems in one chapter.  Right now, the manufacturers are producing
corrected DVDs, but we won't be receiving them in time for the convention.
We'd like to assure all the patrons from last year who have already been
shipped the faulty DVD that they will receive new ones as soon as we have
them ourselves.  The same will go for anyone who's purchased a DVD through
our on-line convention store.

Since this delay does mean that we won't have the redone DVD for the
convention, we will instead be making a list of those people who would
like a copy of it when it becomes available.  If you'd like to be put onto
the list, please see the helpful people at the convention store table
during the convention for the sign-up sheets, or you can place an order
through the on-line con store and it will be shipped as soon as we get the
replacement DVDs.


*2.  Patron and Sponsor Gifts*

Just a quick reminder to all our Patrons and Sponsors. After you get
registered on Thursday, you will be able to pick up your patron and staff
gifts at the Con store outside the dealers room starting Friday morning.
Also, Patrons, please mark your schedule that the Patron Lunch is at 1pm
on Saturday.


*3.  Critterlympics*

This year, thanks to a very generous bribery package from a charismatic
super-villain who wishes to remain anonymous until the time is right, the
Critterlympics will serve the dual purpose of public entertainment and
minion recruitment.  That's right, talent scouts will infiltrate the
adoring audience to see which team of intrepid critters has the right
stuff to become top-of-the-line henchmen with a chance to get in on the
ground floor of an exciting new nefarious scheme for global domination.
Events such as the Doomsday Relay, the Wicked Hoops of Contortion, the
Other Wicked Hoops of Different Contortion, and more will test your skills
to their limits -- do you have what it takes to assist in the conquest of
today's hip, modern, youth-oriented world?  Sign-ups will begin promptly
at noon on Friday, at the Info Desk.  The slots fill up very fast, so get
there early!  You must be there in person to sign up, unless your
representative can make a very persuasive case in your stead.  We'll also
be accepting volunteers for positions as team coaches and burly enforcers
(bats will be provided).


*4.  A/V Staff*

A/V tech crew will be accepting applications for staff at-convention for
anyone interested in working specific events on the main stage.
Volunteers can sign up for specific events such as Furry Night Live,
Masquerade, art auction, etc.  We need follow spot operators, camera
operators, and a variety of other positions.  There is no maximum, or
minimum number of shifts, and work is entirely voluntary.  All we ask is
that participants be present for the whole event, including it's
rehearsals.  Anyone may apply, no experience is necessary.  Training will
be offered at rehearsals, and in down-time between events.   Sign-up sheets
will be available in the Oak ballroom beginning Thursday night at 8:00 PM.
Interested parties may also e-mail av_@_furtherconfusion.org before the
convention to sign up, or ask any questions.


*5.  Furly Edition Submission Box Locations*

The _Furly Edition_, your, at con newsletter will have submission boxes
available 24 hours a day at the Info-desk and Convention Operations. If you
have party announcements or anything else you would like considered for
publication, drop them there. The deadline each day is 7pm for the
following days edition.


*6.  FNL Announcement*

Plans have already been set in motion for Sunday evening's Furry Night
Live! We already have a number of entries registered and planned. If you
have an act and would like to get a jump on paperwork, please contact FNL
Lead Operative Yippee Coyote at fnl_@_furtherconfusion.org to get an entry
form. These forms should be submitted by email, or can be turned in at
Friday morning's FNL Orientation at 10:30.  A special exception to this
deadline can be granted by prearrangement - if you won't be on-site by
then, or have an act outside the scope of the Masquerade, please contact
the FNL staff via email or stop by the Masquerade orientation Saturday
morning and ask for Yippee Coyote. This year we are offering cash prizes
for the winning entries as judged by audience ballot: $25, $50 and $100
First Prize.


*7.  Airbrush Panel Announcement*

Lance Ikegawa and Eric Yee will be again be demonstrating their skill with
the airbrush Sunday at 1PM, and will be looking for a few volunteers to
help with the demonstration.  If you have any fursuit heads you'd like to
see a bit of touching up done on, make sure to bring them to the panel,
which will be held just outside of the convention entrance.  Have an idea
of what you'd like to see, and they will see what they can do to make it a
reality.


*8.  Initial Important Times*

Registration Opens at 4:00pm - 5:00pm (pre-reg only), then from 5:00pm -
10:00pm registration is open for everyone.
Dealers Room Setup begins at 4:00 pm - 9:00 pm
Artshow Setup begins Friday at 10:00 a.m.

For more details:

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/hours.php>


*9.  Dealer's Room Map Available on Website*

Our Dealer's Room and Furry Market Place maps have been published on the
website. There's always some last minute changes but if you want to figure
out where folks are, check out our Maps on the Dealers Page:

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/dealers.php>


*10. On Site UPS Store Times*

We've been able to work some things out with the on site UPS store at the
Doubletree. They will be available, especially for folk wanting to ship
their art show purchases or other materials on Sunday or Monday. No
pickups take place on Sunday so those items will hit UPS on Monday.

Hours are:

Monday-Friday: 8am to 6.30pm
Saturday: 10am to 4pm
Sunday: 10am to 4pm


*11. Time Warp (Hotel Service Corridor) Restrictions*

Please be advised that the hotel service corridor (aka the Time Warp) is
off limit to all attendees and even most for the FC staff. There are
dangerous conditions back there and if you are found there without
authorization, you will be asked to turn around and depart. Multiple
violations, will be construed as a violation of the attendee code of
conduct.


*12. Event Schedule Published*

A preliminary version of the schedule for _Further Confusion 2007_ is now
online at our WWW site, available at:

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/schedulebyday.php>

*13. Forecast Weather*

Arrival weather is looking pretty good, though bring a jacket as the
evenings will be chilly.

Wed Jan 17 Sunny
Hi 63F, Lo 40F, 10% chance of precip.

Thu Jan 18 Partly Cloudy
Hi 61F, Lo 39F, 20% chance of precip.

Fri Jan 19 Partly Cloudy
Hi 60F, Lo 40F, 10% chance of precip.


*14. The Mascot Movie*

Further Confusion in cooperation with Doug Barber proudly present ...

THE MASCOT MOVIE (in full color!)

Gather for this one of a kind rare occasion to view what is very possibly
the best film to ever be produced about the world of professional and
amateur mascotting.

Doug Barber came to _Further Confusion_ in 2004 wanting to include the Furry
Fandom in part of his documentary.  With mild reservation we accepted his
offer and from that time never looked back.  Doug has done an excellent job
of bringing the trials and tribulations of sweating out for the glory of a
laugh or brightened day.  With narration by Daniel Stern (City Slickers,
Home Alone, The Wonder Years) we are transported behind the scenes to what
drives us to don the fur, sweat profusely and get taunted by hecklers.
While tongue-in-cheek, the serious sides of costuming are played out in a
very balanced and enjoyable piece.

Doug has offered _FurCon _exclusive rights to show The Mascot Movie for what
may be the last time in a U.S. setting since his trial market at CaliFur.
So dont miss out on seeing a piece of Furry History!

THE MASCOT MOVIE will be shown on Main Stage ... Saturday January 20th at
4PM just following the world famous Critterlympics!

Be sure to plan your day!

See you at the movies!


*15. Kaffeeklatche Sign-Ups*

GOH KaffeKlatches. KaffeeKlatches are an opportunity for any attendee to
speak to the guests in a special, one-on-one session and seating is
limited to 10.  Sign-up sheets for the KaffeeKlatches will be at the
Information Desk starting Thursday night at 7pm.

All take place in the Boardroom at 11:30am

Sublevel 03 - Friday, 11:30am
Baron Engel - Saturday, 11:30am
Jerry Pournelle - Sunday, 11:30am


*16. Conbook Contributors*

CONTRIBUTOR        CONTRIBUTION
Baron Engel        front cover, fillos pp. 12, 50
Vaughan Greer      fillo p. 6
Brian Reynolds     fillo p. 7
Daniel Keller      fillo p. 11
Shiuk              fillo p. 16
Frank Gembeck      fillo p. 17
Dook               fillo p. 21
Bill Fitts         fillo p. 29
Matthew Harrington fiction ("Morale") p. 32
N                  fillo p. 33
Renchan            fiction ("Even Double Agents . . .") p. 34
James L. Brandt    fillo p. 35
Dave Bryant        story illo p. 36
Kim Liu            fiction ("The Crucible") p. 37
Smudge             fillo p. 48, back cover
Blue Tiger         fillo p. 49
DJ Mixer           fillo p. 49

Many thanks to all of the submitters whether your work made it into the
final cut or not.


*17. Final convention meeting*

Our final staff meeting is this coming Saturday, January 13th, starting at
noon in the San Jose Doubletree hotel. Parking is free - just tell the
parking attendant that you're with _Further Confusion_ when you arrive, and
then get a sticker for your parking slip in the meeting.

"Topicality is always suspect."

--
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org>


----------



## TORA (Jan 12, 2007)

I, as well as Yippee Coyote, have purchased the DVD with the bad chapter. Will we be sent the replacement when it is ready or will our credit cards be refunded?


----------



## frysco (Jan 12, 2007)

Please contact con-store@furtherconfusion.org for this.


----------



## TORA (Jan 15, 2007)

frysco said:
			
		

> Please contact con-store@furtherconfusion.org for this.



Already have been talking to Jo, and she said that they will be ready in mid-February. We should seriously get a discount on them.


----------

